# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  تفليش نوكيا 108 بنجاح

## كفاح الجريح

```
--- Insert USB cable now! ---
Wait for phone...
Phone found! [ 100 ]
Sync...
Sync Ok, read regs...
Inital regs read done
Boot Info : 
BB_CPU_ID : 625A
BB_CPU_HW : CA01
BB_CPU_SW : 0001
BB_CPU_SB : 8000
BB_CPU_NM : [MediaTek] MT6250_S0001
BB_CPU_SN : 8BC656230021FFDF96E2C93E334FEFBF
BROM Protocol Version : 05
BROM Status : 1012
Comm Status : 0000
EXBL Status : Alive [ USB Load Active ]
Switch to BL done
BL Version : 01
Setting...
Setting done , result code 0x8000
Project ID : Bree.20.06.11.p4
BROM/BL stage done
Seek and prepare DownloadAgent
DownloadAgent matching HW Found!
DA verify and select done
Sending DA to target ...
DA_eMP_Bree.fg
DA_VERIFY : 00
DA_JUMP   : 00040000
DA_AUTH   : Passed!
DA_INFO   : 0xC0 , Ver : 3.2 , BBID : 0x88
DA_CSTAT  : 0x5A
SOC_VERIFY : 0xC1
BOOT_STYLE : SF_FLASH_BOOT
NOR Flash IC initialized
[0] : FLASH_VEN : 0x00DB , [MX] MX25U3235E
[0] : FLASH_DIE : 00C2 0025 0036 0000 
[0] : FLASH_LEN : 0x00400000
FAT_RANGE : 0x003A6000-0x003F3FFF , LEN : 0x0004E000
SecureDecrypt : RM-944_ROM_eMP_20.06.11
SecureDecrypt : RM-944_VIVA_eMP_20.06.11
SecureDecrypt : RM-944_LANG_PACK_ROM_IC_eMP_20.06.11
SecureDecrypt : RM-944_CUSTPACK_ROM_IC_MEA_SA_eMP_20.06.11
SecureDecrypt : RM-944_JUMP_TABLE_IC_MEA_SA_eMP_20.06.11
OVRLP : 000069B900000001
PHPID : Bree.20.06.11.p4
OVRLP : 00004DF900000001
DA : FORMAT_BIN
Processing Flash Pre-format
FILES : 5
SAFE_BLOCK : 04
FORMAT_BIN : Ok
WRITE_STYLE : DEF : 0x01 (SEQ)
Write : RM-944_ROM_eMP_20.06.11
Write : RM-944_LANG_PACK_ROM_IC_eMP_20.06.11
Write : RM-944_CUSTPACK_ROM_IC_MEA_SA_eMP_20.06.11
Write : RM-944_JUMP_TABLE_IC_MEA_SA_eMP_20.06.11
Write : RM-944_VIVA_eMP_20.06.11
CODE_DNLOAD : Ok
[VERIFY] DONE : RM-944_ROM_eMP_20.06.11
[VERIFY] DONE : RM-944_LANG_PACK_ROM_IC_eMP_20.06.11
[VERIFY] DONE : RM-944_CUSTPACK_ROM_IC_MEA_SA_eMP_20.06.11
[VERIFY] DONE : RM-944_JUMP_TABLE_IC_MEA_SA_eMP_20.06.11
[VERIFY] DONE : RM-944_VIVA_eMP_20.06.11
CODE_VERIFY : Ok
Executing FFS FORMAT now...
FAT_RANGE : 0x003A6000-0x003F3FFF , LEN : 0x0004E000
DA_RET   : DA_IN_PROGRESS
DA_RET   : FORMAT_DONE
Rebooting phone now


Flashing done!
Total flash time : 00:01:04
Reboot phone Ok


 - > Hint : If phone shows Battery charge icon -  press and hold PowerOn button 10 seconds
```

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل جيـــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------

